# mulat bayou



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

This is my first time posting on PFF. Just moved to the area 2 weeks ago. Went out yesterday with my 19 yo son out of Archie Glover ramp. Talked to a fellow PFFer at the ramp, who gave me grat advice. (great guy-came back 3 times to make sure I had all the info I needed). Only have a 15 ft canoe to fish from for now and off we went. Drifted along the shore throwing live shrimp on a popper cork. Drifted all the way down to trestles. Ended up catching 7 specks (1 was 16", others all short), 5 reds (all short) and some really small white trout. The wind was howling and it started to rain. It was a lousy paddle back to the ramp. It took us 50 minutes to get back. I wasn't to happy by the time we got back, but it was the first time since we moved here, that we had caught much of anything. Again, I want to say thanks for the help at the ramp and from this forum.

Anglerdavidm


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry no pictures, but my wife won't be happy if I ruin another camera phone fishing (I'm on my 4th cell phone, 3 of which drowned while fishing).


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report. And welcome to the madness. I live real close to Archie Glover and I hardly ever fish it.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report, sounds like a good day


----------



## popfly (Oct 22, 2007)

:toastWelcome to the forum David. I fish a lot in Mulat too. Lots of little inlets to explore up in there and decent fishing year round. Go to google maps and check it out. Two pieces of advice. First, don'tEVER go out there without insect repellent when it's warm. The "no-see-ums" will tear you up and you'll never out run them in a canoe. Second, is the Casio GzOne cell phone. It's waterproof.


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

You're so right about bugs. We went out from shore for about 1 1/2 hours last night. Tons of skeeters. We got quite a few bites right from thelanding, but only landed 1 gar about 36" and one 12" red (It was a beautiful fish though, the red that is).


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mulat is a tuff place to fish, as it warms up the dock lights at night will start toproduce, and should be easy to access from your canoe. There is a launch near the bridge at Mulat Bayou that may be a better place to launch from in your canoe, farther up in the bayou and much more protected from the wind, however nothing will save you from the bugs. My kids call it Mosquitolat Bayou. If you are interested in the other launch shoot me a pm and I will give you directions as best as I can, its kinda hard to find the first time.

Good luck,

Glastronix


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Don' worry there, Canoe Man! MY girl and I started fishin Pensacola in a canoe too!

Your boat is never too small to fish.


----------

